

Texas Lawmaker Wants to Make It Illegal to Film Cops from Less Than 25 Feet Away - DiabloD3
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150316/09371330326/texas-lawmaker-wants-to-make-it-illegal-to-film-cops-less-than-25-feet-away.shtml

======
transfire
Seriously?

